# Hardware, Software or Bios problem ?

## kloune

Hello, 

I don't know if it is a hardware problem, but I would tend to say no, because I can move files without problems from one partition to another one. And I haven't had any major problems since I put the machine together. However, when I try to copy a CD to an ISO, It fails nearly everytime with these messages in the log file. 

```

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] ata5: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0xd0 host_stat 0x61

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] ata5: translated ATA stat/err 0xd0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] ata5: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] sdc: Current: sense key=0xb

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel]     ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2092326

Mar  2 17:37:00 [kernel] ATA: abnormal status 0xD0 on port 0x9F7

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] ata5: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0xd0 host_stat 0x61

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] ata5: translated ATA stat/err 0xd0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] ata5: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] sdc: Current: sense key=0xb

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel]     ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2092334

Mar  2 17:37:30 [kernel] ATA: abnormal status 0xD0 on port 0x9F7

```

I have had this problem over many kernel version, vanilla, gentoo-sources, old and new.

Thank you for your help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kloune,

Whats on the CD?

If its a mixed mode CD, part audio and part data, you cannot copy it all to an ISO, since the audio section has no filesystem.

----------

## flipnode

Just boot up your computer.. and have the cdrom drives open.. that solved my issue.. I think it might be a kernel issue or something

----------

## Pse

That sure looks like a kernel problem with a strange revision of some hardware in your computer. I'd encourage you to try some other OS on your system, and then, post about your BUG to the corresponding list (kernel? maintainer of driver?)

----------

## kloune

Thank you for your thoughts.

I think trying another OS is probably a good idea. I'll give m$ a try when I have time and see. 

I can boot and the computer works fine, it's really just a problem when I rip a CD to a HD, be it mixed or not, even home made CDs make problems. I checked a little bit more and found out that it's mainly when I copy from CD to a certain HD, none of the others make problems. And copying from another HD to that one doesn't make problems either. It's really only from CD to that HD.

----------

## Pse

You may also want to try using another CD-ROM drive, or perhaps, switching IDE channels. Hardware incompatibility or failure might be your problem after all.

----------

## Flipperrr

Which sata driver are you using?

----------

## kloune

I have an nVidia chipset. I use the driver included in the kernel sources.

----------

## Flipperrr

Try setting the "timer frequency" in your kernel (under processor types and features) to 100Hz. Also see this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3166275

----------

## flipnode

I don't think this is a timer issue, what he is decribing is something similar to what issues I was having. I have an amd64 system, full 64bit and also, have an Nvidia chipset. This is a grub/kernel issue. Somehow the grub installation got messed up, but still loaded grub. I also, upgraded my kernel during all of this. So, the combination of this caused the issue.

- Reinstall grub

- rebuild kernel, then install it.

----------

## ebichu

Are you using cheap, round IDE cables? I find those particularly unreliable with optical drives (more than for harddrives) for some reason.

----------

